# Blessing of the Bicycles 5/19



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Since you will already be riding to work on Bike to Work Day (right?) why not swing by and have your sinner of a bike blessed by His holiness.

The 2nd annual blessing is in conjuction is put on by Good Samaritan Hospital east of Mac Arthur Park, downtown L.A.

Be there at 8am in front Good Sam (1225 Wilshire Blvd), there will be a light breakfast provided, REI will be hosting a raffle, and yup, you and your bike will be blessed!


www.bicyclekitchen.com 

www.californiabikecommute.com


----------



## bigkahunadad (Feb 4, 2005)

*things that make you say ....*

Being the heathen I am I think I'm afraid of what might happen to me on a blessed bike  .
Jim S.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Will they even try to bless my VooDoo, or will an exorcism be attempted?


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

I dunno, as a Born Again Pagan, I still think it's kind of a fun thing to do......all the help I can get etc, etc.


----------



## cloudatlas (Apr 30, 2005)

tee hee. perhaps this will help me not be such a spazz on a bike. (probably not. sigh...) but i'm willing to try anything at this point.


----------

